# Garmin Edge 500: Speed/Distance "drop off" during ride



## jaxson (Mar 7, 2006)

In the middle of my ride the other day, my Speed and Distance data disappeared for a few moments from my Edge 500. A bit later the data returned. Upon starting my ride yesterday, the Speed and Distance data was intermittent at the start of the ride and giving some screwy speeds ("2.5" mph, etc.), but after a few minutes it settled into "normal".

I do have the Edge paired up with a GSC-10 Speed/Cadence sensor. I was wondering if it could be the batteries dying in the sensor? Funny thing is that I never did loose my cadence data when the Speed/Distance was acting up, making me wonder if it's even a problem with the batteries at all?

Looks like the wheel magnet is still in good position with the sensor.

Any thoughts before I replace those CR2032 batteries?

Thanx, Jaxson


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

How long on the current set of batteries? If it's been awhile, it's probably worth replacing them


----------



## jaxson (Mar 7, 2006)

I guess it's been a while. Maybe a year at 2 - 4 rides per week? Probably will replace those batteries to see if that solves the problem, although the Cadence hasn't "dropped off" like the Speed/Distance has, and all 3 run off the same sensor.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yep, swap batteries. I think roughly a year is the advertised lifespan


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

I've been through this with one and now possibly a second GSC10. I tried replacing batteries And also wiping the 500 and bike profiles and re-connecting the sensor multiple times. 

I had the first one on my tallboy for about a year and one day it started starting and stopping on its own during regular operation. Double Check the indicator lights (mine were always fine) to ensure the device is getting signals from wheel and crank arm magnets. Also check magnets aren't slipping. 
After several weeks of fiddling around with it and the 500 I came to the conclusion the gsc10 was 'broken'. 

50 bucks later I got a new one and it worked fine right from the get go (on my road bike on a trainer). However a couple rides a ago (outside-not on trainer) I think it maybe exhibited the same behaviour but that was just once and not nearly as bad as the first one which cut in and out all the time. I have a feeling these things are pretty fragile. 

I have removed the latest gsc10 from my road bike and am saving it for winter when it's back on the trainer. So we'll see. I've seen several other posts about this behaviour in the past on the garmin support forums if I remember correctly 
Got the receipt? I didn't


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

They are susceptible to EM interference. i think some get water in them and start acting up.

It's not a consistent thing, though, because a lot of folks have had them for a long time trouble free


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> They are susceptible to EM interference. i think some get water in them and start acting up.
> 
> It's not a consistent thing, though, because a lot of folks have had them for a long time trouble free


Good Point Natehawk - I also should have mentioned that. I did take mine apart and have a look at the seals to see if perhaps it had got water damaged as I'd heard that before as well.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I mentioned on another thread that two of mine were acting up with decent battery voltage left and I was a bit peeved at the thought of burning off a hundred bucks. 

I spoke too soon. Since then I monkeyed with the magnet placement and arm angle a bit, and they've subsequently been fine all winter, mud, snow, salt water, and all.


----------

